# iwagumi scape



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Everyone, I collected some rocks the other day and finally whipped them together tonight. Let me know what you think


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good job man.

It was good seeing you at the meet today.


----------



## Klivian (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice rocks!

My $.02, for what it's worth: The arrangement seems a bit too symmetrical and for some reason it seems like the two huge rocks wouldn't slant opposite ways in nature had they tumbled down a hill and came to a rest on their own.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Played around with the rocks some more


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

John7429 said:


> Good job man.
> 
> It was good seeing you at the meet today.


Nice seeing you too. Hopefully your hamstring is feeling better now.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

resowner92 said:


> Played around with the rocks some more


I like the one before.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I like the second one slightly more, but IMO the rocks themselves don't fit the style. There are many more styles for which the rocks would better suit. Are you dead set on that style?

But to critique the second design, I just don't like the large rock on the left. It sticks out compared to the others.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not set on anything quite yet. I think I'm going to have one of my friends come over and help me.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally I think the first setup will work rather nicely. You could always fine-tune it a bit as you go along, but that setup could look very nice.


----------



## warhead_71 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the spacing between your rocks is too much. Make your two groupings more compact instead of spread evenly over the tank - so it looks like two fractured rock outcroppings instead of 6 individual rocks. Then mound up your substrate along with the rocks so it seems like the outcroppings and the mounds are part of the same structure that has heaved, fractured, then eroded over time instead of random individual rocks poking up through random hills. You might think of it as two "bursts" of rock, rather than 6 individual rocks.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Is this limestone? Got that everywhere you look in SA! Hate it! Lol. I would stick with an odd number of rocks like in your first picture. It works a lot better. The color of rock doesnt go too well but it might look better with plants.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sampster5000 said:


> Is this limestone? Got that everywhere you look in SA! Hate it! Lol. I would stick with an odd number of rocks like in your first picture. It works a lot better. The color of rock doesnt go too well but it might look better with plants.


No its not limestone but i'm not exactly sure what it is.


Heres an update of what I have now. The color of the rocks look a lot better than the pics there just seems to be a lot of glare right now since it doesnt have water yet.


----------



## SamandAnne (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the scape and rocks overall, and the way you built up the substrate to flow with them. I would do what another suggested, and make the arrangement of the smaller rocks, especially on the left, a little tighter with the larger rock, to have it be more "together" and natural, as if they slid down a slope and landed there together. Will be neat to see this planted!

EDIT: Or, just move the front two rocks on the left tighter to the main rock but also closer to each other, and leave the third that sticks up in the back further away. That might look neat.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Alright here is the new scape


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like the last scape and just wondering what's the brown things on the glass


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mgiorgi1221 said:


> I like the last scape and just wondering what's the brown things on the glass


bits of dried up plants XD


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok thought it was some kind of larva, but go with the first or last scape


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

lol ya for a second I thought it was magets.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would tilt the largest stone a bit to the right so it's not so vertical. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## jsuereth (Dec 21, 2010)

I think if you can tilt the big rock on the right a little, the second scape will look pretty good.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

resowner92 said:


> Alright here is the new scape


I vote this one. But I agree with the others about the big rock on the right. Try tilting it and maybe push it down a bit more.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

second scape is very very very good. however getting it to look the same after moving them will show amazing skill and technique =). Still working on my driftwood, cannot seem to match my dry setup =). I feel the rocks look more natural looking in the second scape and when water is filled the coloration will become more natural as well.


----------

